
Desktop PCs aren’t going anywhere because they’re cheap (2011) - jseliger
http://jakeseliger.com/2011/10/09/desktop-pcs-arent-going-anywhere-despite-the-growth-of-phones-and-tablets-because-theyre-cheap/
======
icefox
The high end tablets of 2011 were underpowered, the tablets and phones of 2015
really are something and the cheap-o tablets are pretty good too. PC's by
their nature of being built of a handful of parts can only get so cheap while
tablets being one integrated component can reach an all new level of
cheapness.

Following the seven year rule I wouldn't be shocked if in 2018 tablets or
large phones where a primary means by which most people consumed passive
entertainment.

